# First impressions - Turtlewax Rinse & Dry Spray Sealant



## Brian1612

Managed to grab some Turtle Wax Dry & Shine Sealant for only £5 per bottle. 3L of the stuff for only £20... At that price, if performance was average I'd still have been reasonably happy with the purchase.

Not the case here though, this stuff is good. For the price it's exceptional in fact. TW have been on a roll at the moment with their Hybrid Range. The Hybrid Sealant has been getting fantastic reviews across the board and now Dry & Shine is following in it's footsteps.

Like any other spray and rinse sealant, D&S is applied to a freshly washed car, panel at a time then rinsed off the car. TW do suggest a strong stream of water is adequate but personally, I've found the results are far better with a PW. On rinsing you are instantly rewarded with a strong hydrophobic barrier of protection which you can see in the video.






It's impressive stuff... the beads are tight, the sheeting is excellent, application is a breeze and so far it's holding up well. 4 weeks in but durability looks likely to hit the 3 months+ mark. It also has one of the best spray triggers on the market imo which produces a perfect fine mist of product. With a steady stream of water it makes drying the car effortless and hardly any water remains for the towel drying.

Yes you can spray on and rinse off the car if you like but personally I prefer to apply 1-2 mists on the panel size dependent, 1 on a wet MF towel then spread the product over the panel before rinsing. This reduces the amount of product used hugely to the point that around 20ml is enough to coat this huge RR Velar.

I have always been a massive fan of Gyeon Wet Coat (still am) but it's difficult to ignore what TW have achieved here. For a product that undercuts the majority of, if not all the main rivals by such a considerable amount, all while out performing a lot of them... hats of to TW. Been a laughing stock in the detailing community for years but products like this and the hybrid sealant just show what they can achieve if they actually try.

Can't wait to see what TWs dedicated ceramic infused hybrid solutions range of products is capable of when they hit the market. 





































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Great review!

One thing, landscape that video!

Forensic detailing channel just did a big test between these type products, the TW offering fared very well.

It's funny you mention the TW being a laughing stock, I was going through Waxmodes back catalog of videos and some of the TW Ice products from 2015 looks really, really impressive, especially considering what they sell for.


----------



## Citromark

I've been using this myself for a couple of months now and the results are mighty impressive. 

Mark


----------



## TonyHill

You state 1-2 mists per panel, yet in the video you did 13 on that front wing alone.....so which is it?


----------



## Brian1612

TonyHill said:


> You state 1-2 mists per panel, yet in the video you did 13 on that front wing alone.....so which is it?


Purely to test it Tony. That was literally my first play with it so as you can imagine I followed the instructions initially. After this I then tried different methods for application I have done in the past with Wet Coat.

Tried via wet wash pad, also tried misting it on to the top of a panel then PW to spread the product over but it didn't give a even coat of protectio. The wet plush MF cloth was my fave method 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> Great review!
> 
> One thing, landscape that video!
> 
> Forensic detailing channel just did a big test between these type products, the TW offering fared very well.
> 
> It's funny you mention the TW being a laughing stock, I was going through Waxmodes back catalog of videos and some of the TW Ice products from 2015 looks really, really impressive, especially considering what they sell for.


How would I do this out of curiosity sheep? I don't do many videos 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002

turtle wax certainly seem to be on the ball at the moment , got some proper products out now 

wonder how many folk will refuse to use it because of the name /price


----------



## Brian1612

steveo3002 said:


> turtle wax certainly seem to be on the ball at the moment , got some proper products out now
> 
> wonder how many folk will refuse to use it because of the name /price


Be fools to do so then, for example this stuff is beating a lot of the well known and respected stuff with regards to performance at half the price or more.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002

yeah folks would be all over it if it was in a fancy tin and 20x more expensive


----------



## minimadmotorman

I need to try the few mists and spread with a cloth technique. I used about a 5th of a bottle on my dads 3 series first time I used it!


----------



## Kenan

steveo3002 said:


> yeah folks would be all over it if it was in a fancy tin and 20x more expensive


Should buy a load, re label it and sell it on for ££££

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Kenan said:


> Should buy a load, re label it and sell it on for ££££
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Shhhh I was gonna sell Minimadmotorman Spray Sealant for £12 a bottle posted!


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> How would I do this out of curiosity sheep? I don't do many videos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You have to record it holding the phone the other way. Bit tough when you need your other hand to spray the pressure washer. A tripod mount would solve all of this.


steveo3002 said:


> turtle wax certainly seem to be on the ball at the moment , got some proper products out now
> 
> wonder how many folk will refuse to use it because of the name /price


I can name a few coughfatboy40coughdejecough


----------



## WRX

This stuff is perfect for winter, easy to use and great results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Compo

Another Turtle Wax product im going to have to have .

My daughter laughs when she see what im using and goes on about her Megs stuff hahaha "Turtle Wax dad dont be tight"

Will this replace my trusty Gyeon Wetcoat we will see.


----------



## Brian1612

Compo said:


> Another Turtle Wax product im going to have to have .
> 
> My daughter laughs when she see what im using and goes on about her Megs stuff hahaha "Turtle Wax dad dont be tight"
> 
> Will this replace my trusty Gyeon Wetcoat we will see.


Will do for me if the price stays as low as it is 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

I ordered it last night for £4.76 from carparts4less, still got 2 bottles of wetcoat but I couldn't help myself 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

As always Brian fantastic review!

I have some of this myself, paid £5 a bottle too but have not used it yet. Will be trying it out the weekend.

The beading looks pretty incredible really and the 4 week durability pics is even more impressive!

I have just finished my Sonax Spray & Seal which up until now has been my favourite of the spray and seal products.

Rob


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Good tip on the application, I got carried away first time out, about a third of a bottle by the time I'd done


----------



## NickA

I've just ordered 3 bottles from CP4L. Thanks for the review!


----------



## bluechimp

Damn it, go on then, I will order some. I am a massive brand snob, not by choice, so if this is good it may help save myself a few quid.

Great review as always Brian, I’ve learnt alot and purchased alot based on the, and not steered me wrong yet.


----------



## Andyblue

Great review :thumb: 

Certainly looks effective and lasting, I’m tempted to try it... 

Thanks for taking the time to do the review :thumb:


----------



## AJ_

Good review. I’ve watched John’s (Forensic Detailing) review on this too. For the price it seems a no brainer. As my AG Polar Seal is running out, this could be a very handy product in the winter. Just ordered a couple of bottles for £5 each delivered from Carparts4less :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Thanks for the heads up.
Got my order in at £5 delivered from Carparts4less :thumb:


----------



## Philb1965

Many thanks for the review. Ordered two for a tenner, cheers.


----------



## dreamtheater

Cannot find it on their website at all



HEADPHONES said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> Got my order in at £5 delivered from Carparts4less :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

dreamtheater said:


> Cannot find it on their website at all


https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...V6rosqTSGgz7fqXGRCjAdmwfZoc-_DqxoCwPMQAvD_BwE

Use code WEEKEND17 to get it for £5


----------



## dreamtheater

Thank You - could not find it anywhere on the site...2 for £10 ordered



HEADPHONES said:


> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...V6rosqTSGgz7fqXGRCjAdmwfZoc-_DqxoCwPMQAvD_BwE
> 
> Use code WEEKEND17 to get it for £5


----------



## JonnyW

Do you have to be careful about getting it on trims/glass etc?


----------



## Brian1612

JonnyW said:


> Do you have to be careful about getting it on trims/glass etc?


Only thing I didn't apply it to was the front windscreen. Everything else was fine 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tu...se-wax-512-delivered-at-carparts4less-3326285

£4.76 per bottle using the SCREAM100 code 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

It's good stuff!


----------



## JonnyW

Brian1612 said:


> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tu...se-wax-512-delivered-at-carparts4less-3326285
> 
> £4.76 per bottle using the SCREAM100 code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ordered some, thanks very much for the heads up.


----------



## Rob D 88

So today I tried the Turtle Wax out for myself. I have to admit for a fiver this is a very good product indeed.

I used the method the same as Brian, a few spritz per panel then wiped in using a damp microfibre before pressure rinsing to activate the extremely good water behaviour.

Below are some beading shots!


----------



## Brian1612

Rob D 88 said:


> So today I tried the Turtle Wax out for myself. I have to admit for a fiver this is a very good product indeed.
> 
> I used the method the same as Brian, a few spritz per panel then wiped in using a damp microfibre before pressure rinsing to activate the extremely good water behaviour.
> 
> Below are some beading shots!


Nice shots Rob!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr

Anyone tried this like a normal spray sealant application? Spray and buff in method, as I dont have accept to a hose or PW so have to do rinseless washing.


----------



## alfajim

I've just sprayed it into a wet car and washed it off with a watering can. Dried with microfiber. Worked a treat.


----------



## lijongtao

Is this OK to s[ray on if you've got Fusso on, just for added protection?


----------



## Brian1612

lijongtao said:


> Is this OK to s[ray on if you've got Fusso on, just for added protection?


Will work as a topper bud, just like a QD.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao

Thank you Brian


----------



## steveo3002

anyone using it on glass?


----------



## Glen B

Used this for the first time on Sunday, first try with a spray on rinse off sealant and was pleasantly surprised, what put me off previously was the horror stories of streaking which was a worry on our thunder grey mini which shows every slight mark, the car is clean but has little protection at present as I’ve been too busy to detail it this year, all panels showed no streaking with the scangrip, an effortless product to use!


----------



## wrenny

I have just ordered 5 bottles from car parts for less , using discount code “scream100” and it works out £4.76 a bottle delivered ! Hope it is as good as all the reviews I’ve been reading .


----------



## Sean66

Brian1612 said:


> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tu...se-wax-512-delivered-at-carparts4less-3326285
> 
> £4.76 per bottle using the SCREAM100 code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian ! Just ordered 5 bottles @£4.76 each . 
Good job I didn't buy one in Halfords earlier in the day for £10.


----------



## Ateca71

steveo3002 said:


> anyone using it on glass?


I was wondering the same. I'm sure I read somewhere not to get it on the glass.

Also what about glass with coatings such as H2go or rain-x?


----------



## Brian1612

steveo3002 said:


> anyone using it on glass?


Perfectly fine on all glass except the windscreen imo but I didn't try it on the front glass, it was my dads car and he doesn't like any coatings on his front glass... may well work fine though.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Any issues waxing over the top please


----------



## Brian1612

camerashy said:


> Any issues waxing over the top please


The Velar had an old coat of ODK Revere on it which was still beading a little... no issues going over it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

camerashy said:


> Any issues waxing over the top please


If I understand what you're asking, I wouldn't wax overtop of this, or any other product really. Do the whole strip/polish/decon, wax, and then use this as a top up during washing/drying.


----------



## JonnyW

Any benefit to using this over BSD, or is this instead of?


----------



## Sheep

JonnyW said:


> Any benefit to using this over BSD, or is this instead of?


I haven't used it (don't see that bottle available in Canada), but I'm willing to bet it's smoother and slicker than BSD.

Hey Brian12341234,

Have you tried using it Dry like a normal QD? Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax is actually really good when used dry, just slightly more work as it's thicker. Car Craft Auto Detailing showed this method during his review of it and it was better than all the wet applications.


----------



## Dave50

Sheep said:


> I haven't used it (don't see that bottle available in Canada), but I'm willing to bet it's smoother and slicker than BSD.
> 
> Hey Brian12341234,
> 
> Have you tried using it Dry like a normal QD? Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax is actually really good when used dry, just slightly more work as it's thicker. Car Craft Auto Detailing showed this method during his review of it and it was better than all the wet applications.


 I have Megs on my car applied to a dry car, it is slightly more work putting it on and buffing it off, but not overly so. I'm very happy with the results and should last a lot longer than the wet application.

Dave


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> I haven't used it (don't see that bottle available in Canada), but I'm willing to bet it's smoother and slicker than BSD.
> 
> Hey Brian12341234,
> 
> Have you tried using it Dry like a normal QD? Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax is actually really good when used dry, just slightly more work as it's thicker. Car Craft Auto Detailing showed this method during his review of it and it was better than all the wet applications.


I have not. I have used wet coat as a drying aid though without the pressure rinse and it worked really well. Might be worth trying it with the TW.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyW

Brian1612 said:


> I have not. I have used wet coat as a drying aid though without the pressure rinse and it worked really well. Might be worth trying it with the TW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


So just spritzing the panel with TW, when drying? Rather than spraying and pressure washing off?


----------



## Sheep

JonnyW said:


> So just spritzing the panel with TW, when drying? Rather than spraying and pressure washing off?


Like a normal DQ, sprayed on dry, and wiping/buffing off. Usually the spray on rinse off products are more concentrated and more difficult to use in that fashion, but removing the water can improve the durability (at least, with Megs Hybrid Ceramic Wax). I'll be testing this with some spray on wet products coming up, just do't' have the time right now (and need to order a couple more products).


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> Like a normal DQ, sprayed on dry, and wiping/buffing off. Usually the spray on rinse off products are more concentrated and more difficult to use in that fashion, but removing the water can improve the durability (at least, with Megs Hybrid Ceramic Wax). I'll be testing this with some spray on wet products coming up, just do't' have the time right now (and need to order a couple more products).


As the majority of them tend to be water activated I would recommend still using them on wet paint or even spreading them with a wet towel before buffing the panel dry.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> As the majority of them tend to be water activated I would recommend still using them on wet paint or even spreading them with a wet towel before buffing the panel dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I don't think water activates any of these, I think it dilutes it down so that it doesn't become a hassle to use. All the people over using these products have streaking issues, and I've seen first hand dry application work just fine with Megs HCW. These p[roducts have a component that causes a rapid bond, which is why they can work with water and still leave behind enough protection to be worth while. I picked up my own HCW today, going to do a couple test spots tomorrow with it and see how it goes.


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> I don't think water activates any of these, I think it dilutes it down so that it doesn't become a hassle to use. All the people over using these products have streaking issues, and I've seen first hand dry application work just fine with Megs HCW. These p[roducts have a component that causes a rapid bond, which is why they can work with water and still leave behind enough protection to be worth while. I picked up my own HCW today, going to do a couple test spots tomorrow with it and see how it goes.


Keep us updated on the findings!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

Sheep said:


> I don't think water activates any of these, I think it dilutes it down so that it doesn't become a hassle to use. All the people over using these products have streaking issues, and I've seen first hand dry application work just fine with Megs HCW. These p[roducts have a component that causes a rapid bond, which is why they can work with water and still leave behind enough protection to be worth while. I picked up my own HCW today, going to do a couple test spots tomorrow with it and see how it goes.


You won't be disappointed Sheep.






Dave


----------



## roscopervis

Dave50 said:


> You won't be disappointed Sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


We are talking about a different product here. Seal n' Shine is the dry sealant in the black bottle. The n ew product being discussed is called Dry and Shine and comes in a blue bottle and is apparently water activated. Maybe something to do with negative and positive cations, but it has been a long time since I did this kind of science.

On a side note, it was this Australian tester which showed that Seal n' Shine doesn't last nearly as long if it is wetted immediately or applied wet.


----------



## \Rian

So let me get this right.

You rinse the car to rinse the soap off.

Then apply this and rinse again 

Then dry with a towel.

Why the hell ? thats a waste of time and water.


You all thinking its easier your rinsing and extra unneeded time :wall::wall:

Rinse the soap of use BSD/FA to dry the car, done! no extra rinse.

Talk about sheep :lol:


----------



## roscopervis

Rian said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> You rinse the car to rinse the soap off.
> 
> Then apply this and rinse again
> 
> Then dry with a towel.
> 
> Why the hell ? thats a waste of time and water.
> 
> You all thinking its easier your rinsing and extra unneeded time :wall::wall:
> 
> Rinse the soap of use BSD/FA to dry the car, done! no extra rinse.
> 
> Talk about sheep :lol:


I'm pretty sure you can do the BSD method with Dry and Shine. I have yet to find the time to test though.


----------



## \Rian

roscopervis said:


> I'm pretty sure you can do the BSD method with Dry and Shine. I have yet to find the time to test though.


I would like to see this as adding an extra step is not time-saving now is it?

These spray and rinse coatings seam wasteful expensive and labour to apply


----------



## minimadmotorman

Not live yet by looks of it.


----------



## RS3

Rian said:


> I would like to see this as adding an extra step is not time-saving now is it?
> 
> These spray and rinse coatings seam wasteful expensive and labour to apply


I covered the wifes car again the other day and used Brian's method in trying to reduce consumption. Process took probably an extra 25 mins and about 75ml (48p)of product (it's a big car) so it's still a hell of a lot quicker and cheaper than most others I've used and results are excellent. The extra water used isn't so much either.
For many amateurs and weekend warriors dailys I think it's pretty fantastic but I am definitely not convinced of some peoples assessment of Longevity. After using a few times now I'd say it's only a couple of weeks rather than the quoted months and BH foam at a slightly higher than recommended dilution definitely removes it. That makes this an every wash product which is fine by me.


----------



## WHIZZER

minimadmotorman said:


> Not live yet by looks of it.


midnight tonight


----------



## steveo3002

i see this as a bad weather top up , when its too cold out or maybe drizzling 

i can wash the car and whip round with the spray , rinse it off and leave it just to add some protection /gloss in the bad weather


----------



## Brian1612

\Rian said:


> I would like to see this as adding an extra step is not time-saving now is it?
> 
> These spray and rinse coatings seam wasteful expensive and labour to apply


1) In no way, shape or form are they wasteful. How many sprays per panel of the FA do you use? 2-3 sprays tops per panel with the TW. I'll be doing another vid showing this method.

2) I don't think £4.86 for 750ml of product can be considered expensive. It's very economical as well and I reckon an average sized car requires no more than 20ml to coat, 20-30ml for something like a Velar. If you get 37 applications out the bottle that works out at 13.1p per application. You can pick up 5L of the stuff for roughly £32 if my maths is correct and that gives you 5 incredibly good, reusable sprayers & bottles as well.

3) I only use them when I have absolutely no intention of drying the car. If I'm doing the car in crappy weather or it's the colder months and drying the car is a chore due to temp. Simply wipe over the panel and rinse, job done. Dry it if you want but this time of the year I am simply not interested and only wanting to get the car clesn with some protection added.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

RS3 said:


> I covered the wifes car again the other day and used Brian's method in trying to reduce consumption. Process took probably an extra 25 mins and about 75ml (48p)of product (it's a big car) so it's still a hell of a lot quicker and cheaper than most others I've used and results are excellent. The extra water used isn't so much either.
> For many amateurs and weekend warriors dailys I think it's pretty fantastic but I am definitely not convinced of some peoples assessment of Longevity. After using a few times now I'd say it's only a couple of weeks rather than the quoted months and BH foam at a slightly higher than recommended dilution definitely removes it. That makes this an every wash product which is fine by me.


It's passed the month mark for me easily  5 weeks tomorrow, might trying giving the Velar and quick wash and see how it's fairing.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

Brian1612 said:


> 1) In no way, shape or form are they wasteful. How many sprays per panel of the FA do you use? 2-3 sprays tops per panel with the TW. I'll be doing another vid showing this method.
> 
> 2) I don't think £4.86 for 750ml of product can be considered expensive. It's very economical as well and I reckon an average sized car requires no more than 20ml to coat, 20-30ml for something like a Velar. If you get 37 applications out the bottle that works out at 13.1p per application. You can pick up 5L of the stuff for roughly £32 if my maths is correct and that gives you 5 incredibly good, reusable sprayers & bottles as well.
> 
> 3) I only use them when I have absolutely no intention of drying the car. If I'm doing the car in crappy weather or it's the colder months and drying the car is a chore due to temp. Simply wipe over the panel and rinse, job done. Dry it if you want but this time of the year I am simply not interested and only wanting to get the car clesn with some protection added.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


10-20 ml of FA usually same with BSD as I have it in a better atomizing sprayer

Price-wise not as bad as I assumed although with FA once an initial dry application has been laid down I dilute around 50% DI water to use as a drying aid so, for example, a 500ml bottle becomes just under a litre of drying aid

In terms of the application when not drying the car, that's exactly what I picture this as, currently I have C5 coated wheels and use AF aqua coat in that exact manner, spray and rinse no drying so I will be trying this on wheels for sure.

I appreciate your feedback on this, I may have been a little critical to begin


----------



## Brian1612

\Rian said:


> 10-20 ml of FA usually same with BSD as I have it in a better atomizing sprayer
> 
> Price-wise not as bad as I assumed although with FA once an initial dry application has been laid down I dilute around 50% DI water to use as a drying aid so, for example, a 500ml bottle becomes just under a litre of drying aid
> 
> In terms of the application when not drying the car, that's exactly what I picture this as, currently I have C5 coated wheels and use AF aqua coat in that exact manner, spray and rinse no drying so I will be trying this on wheels for sure.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback on this, I may have been a little critical to begin


And same to you Rian! It's a forum, these type of conversations/debates are what makes it!

I genuinely believe, as the TW is so potent itself you could also dilute it down 1:1 as you said and use it as a drying aid like the FA. All be it not as durable at 3-4 months compared to the FA.

It's a really fantastic product for the money and even if it was in line with competition at around £10 per bottle it would still sit along side them and not look out of place. Might be worth checking it out as a topper on your C5 coated alloys 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

Brian1612 said:


> And same to you Rian! It's a forum, these type of conversations/debates qre what makes it!
> 
> I genuinely believe, as the TW is so potent itself you could also dilute it down 1:1 as you said and use it as a drying aid like the FA. All be it not as durable at 3-4 months compared to the FA.
> 
> It's a really fantastic product for the money and even if it was in line with competition at around £10 per bottle it would still sit along side them and not look out of place. Might be worth checking it out as a topper on your C5 coated alloys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Many thanks, totally agree, love a good debate 

Im going to get some in the new year when my Aqua coat is all gone and use a s a topper to the alloys.

Might try playing about with it diluted also


----------



## Sheep

roscopervis said:


> We are talking about a different product here. Seal n' Shine is the dry sealant in the black bottle. The n ew product being discussed is called Dry and Shine and comes in a blue bottle and is apparently water activated. Maybe something to do with negative and positive cations, but it has been a long time since I did this kind of science.
> 
> On a side note, it was this Australian tester which showed that Seal n' Shine doesn't last nearly as long if it is wetted immediately or applied wet.


We were talking about Dry Application with Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax, not Turtle Wax Dry and Shine. I just tried it out this morning on my hood, wash, clay, hand polish and IPA then applied like a regular QD. First things First, use a MF applicator, it did not like the AG perfect grip/whatever it's called one at all. The IPA'd panel was extra sticky and it was way to grabby to apply (Couple missed spots at the top, where my reach wasn't all there). Buffing it off after applying it and going over it a couple times was an absolute breeze though, smoother and slicker buff off than BSD, and the finish left behind was really nice. It's sitting outside in he rain right now with BSD and SnS on either side of it.

I think the Australian detailer you're talking about was Car Craft Auto Detailing, great channel.


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> It's passed the month mark for me easily  5 weeks tomorrow, might trying giving the Velar and quick wash and see how it's fairing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


If it's not too much trouble can you dry dry application? I have a feeling it should work with careful application and buff off. I'd use a MF applicator so it's spreads more evenly (Megs HCW didn't like Foam).


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> If it's not too much trouble can you dry dry application? I have a feeling it should work with careful application and buff off. I'd use a MF applicator so it's spreads more evenly (Megs HCW didn't like Foam).


I'll certainly give it a whirl spreading with a damp cloth then buffing clear. Have a few spare test panels so nothing stopping me trying it on these. Will report back 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> I'll certainly give it a whirl spreading with a damp cloth then buffing clear. Have a few spare test panels so nothing stopping me trying it on these. Will report back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Can you also give it a wirl with a dry cloth? I want to know if these are usable dry, and if it changes the performance. I'd do it but this product doesn't appear to be in Canada.


----------



## Brian1612

Well sheep I've had a little play with a comparison to seal & shine.

Red panel has seal & shine, Black panel has dry & shine. Both applied to a decontaminated, dry panel with an applicator block then buffed. Application of both was fairly easy although S&S was noticeably easier to buff. D&S took a little more buffing to remove all the streaks.

Slickness after 1 coat each went to D&S, not much but it felt ever so slightly slicker to the touch. I done the applicator block test and this confirmed that D&S had just a little less drag.

Hydrophobicity after a single coat was fairly even actually. I couldn't see a noticeable difference between either.

I then applied another coat to each and this is where things changed. Hydrophobicity went to S&S and slickness weirdly went to S&S as well. For some reason the 2nd coat of D&S reduced the slickness.

Finally my opinion on dry & shine as a dry application sealant. Not for me personally. I don't think it performs as well with regards to hydrophobicity and the buffing side of it compared to spreading on a wet panel then rinsing with pressure. There is definitely something going on with the chemistry in with regards to it being activated by water.































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Well sheep I've had a little play with a comparison to seal & shine.
> 
> Red panel has seal & shine, Black panel has dry & shine. Both applied to a decontaminated, dry panel with an applicator block then buffed. Application of both was fairly easy although S&S was noticeably easier to buff. D&S took a little more buffing to remove all the streaks.
> 
> Slickness after 1 coat each went to D&S, not much but it felt ever so slightly slicker to the touch. I done the applicator block test and this confirmed that D&S had just a little less drag.
> 
> Hydrophobicity after a single coat was fairly even actually. I couldn't see a noticeable difference between either.
> 
> I then applied another coat to each and this is where things changed. Hydrophobicity went to S&S and slickness weirdly went to S&S as well. For some reason the 2nd coat of D&S reduced the slickness.
> 
> Finally my opinion on dry & shine as a dry application sealant. Not for me personally. I don't think it performs as well with regards to hydrophobicity and the buffing side of it compared to spreading on a wet panel then rinsing with pressure. There is definitely something going on with the chemistry in with regards to it being activated by water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks for doing that! Good to know which methods work and which don't. I'm waiting till I can get my hands on the new turtle wax sealant and then iMll be doing a bit test on my car, looking at a lot of da tors including real worth durability.

Also, can someone tell me where the heck I can get some test panels?


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> Thanks for doing that! Good to know which methods work and which don't. I'm waiting till I can get my hands on the new turtle wax sealant and then iMll be doing a bit test on my car, looking at a lot of da tors including real worth durability.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me where the heck I can get some test panels?


Paint shop  cut up a few old sections of plastic or metal then freshly paint. Voila!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Brian1612 said:


> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tu...se-wax-512-delivered-at-carparts4less-3326285
> 
> £4.76 per bottle using the SCREAM100 code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


thanks for the link just bought 4 bottles. will be trying it soon


----------



## Meirion658

How good is this stuff for Alloy Wheels? I'm looking for a quick fix until I get time to apply C5.


----------



## Citromark

It's good on wheels :thumb:

Mark


----------



## BobbyNelson

I've picked up a bottle of this on the cheap and will be looking forward to comparing vs BSD.

Has anyone tried mixing with other products (thinking AG Aqua / Express Wax here)?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Meirion658 said:


> How good is this stuff for Alloy Wheels? I'm looking for a quick fix until I get time to apply C5.


This will be my main use when mine arrives I think.
I cleaned my wheels this morning.
Every few washes/weeks I like to top up the C5 with something to add extra slickness and protection.
Normally, due to time constraints I use Optimum Optiseal as it doesn't need a perfectly dry surface and needs no buffing.
Even then, in the cold, applying this wasn't pleasant as my knuckles would bang against the cold spokes while doing the barrels.
Losing the feeling in my fingers as I got to the second wheel.

Hopefully this will be replaced by a simple spritz and extra pressure rinse.
All maintaining the feeling in my fingers :lol:
I've got some small travel sized spray bottles that I'll transfer the TW to to help control the spray away from the calipers and discs.


----------



## Andyblue

HEADPHONES said:


> This will be my main use when mine arrives I think.
> 
> I cleaned my wheels this morning.
> 
> Every few washes/weeks I like to top up the C5 with something to add extra slickness and protection.
> 
> Normally, due to time constraints I use Optimum Optiseal as it doesn't need a perfectly dry surface and needs no buffing.
> 
> Even then, in the cold, applying this wasn't pleasant as my knuckles would bang against the cold spokes while doing the barrels.
> 
> Losing the feeling in my fingers as I got to the second wheel.
> 
> Hopefully this will be replaced by a simple spritz and extra pressure rinse.
> 
> All maintaining the feeling in my fingers :lol:
> 
> I've got some small travel sized spray bottles that I'll transfer the TW to to help control the spray away from the calipers and discs.


If it's as good as DetailedOnline Nano sealant, then it'll work very well on the wheels as you want - this is something I've done and it works just as you're after, not had any issues with any over spray to callipers / discs...


----------



## BobbyNelson

HEADPHONES said:


> This will be my main use when mine arrives I think.
> 
> I cleaned my wheels this morning.
> 
> Every few washes/weeks I like to top up the C5 with something to add extra slickness and protection.
> 
> Normally, due to time constraints I use Optimum Optiseal as it doesn't need a perfectly dry surface and needs no buffing.
> 
> Even then, in the cold, applying this wasn't pleasant as my knuckles would bang against the cold spokes while doing the barrels.
> 
> Losing the feeling in my fingers as I got to the second wheel.
> 
> Hopefully this will be replaced by a simple spritz and extra pressure rinse.
> 
> All maintaining the feeling in my fingers
> 
> I've got some small travel sized spray bottles that I'll transfer the TW to to help control the spray away from the calipers and discs.


Interesting. Hadn't considered application on wheels. But makes total sense.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyW

HEADPHONES said:


> This will be my main use when mine arrives I think.
> I cleaned my wheels this morning.
> Every few washes/weeks I like to top up the C5 with something to add extra slickness and protection.
> Normally, due to time constraints I use Optimum Optiseal as it doesn't need a perfectly dry surface and needs no buffing.
> Even then, in the cold, applying this wasn't pleasant as my knuckles would bang against the cold spokes while doing the barrels.
> Losing the feeling in my fingers as I got to the second wheel.
> 
> Hopefully this will be replaced by a simple spritz and extra pressure rinse.
> All maintaining the feeling in my fingers :lol:
> I've got some small travel sized spray bottles that I'll transfer the TW to to help control the spray away from the calipers and discs.


Wouldn't the discs wear it off within a few applications of the brakes?


----------



## HEADPHONES

JonnyW said:


> Wouldn't the discs wear it off within a few applications of the brakes?


No harm in being extra careful.
Sometimes when I've given wheels and calipers a weekly wash with shampoo, the first dab of the brakes are very ineffective due to just shampoo residue.
Gave me a bit of a fright as I approached the end of my drive!


----------



## Brian1612

It will work on wheels but I suspect it won't be very durable. Better off with something like Wowo's crystal sealant which isn't quite as quick to apply but still as easy as misting over the wheels then buffing off.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658

HEADPHONES said:


> I've got some small travel sized spray bottles that I'll transfer the TW to to help control the spray away from the calipers and discs.


Can I ask what the issue is with calipers and discs?


----------



## JonnyW

Meirion658 said:


> Can I ask what the issue is with calipers and discs?


Discs will be because when you first apply the brakes you might not get much bite until the "glaze" is worn off.


----------



## Brian1612

As promised I've done a little video showing how I use TW Dry & Shine. Far more economical with the same great results 






Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965

Great little video, can’t get simpler than that!


----------



## GSI-MAN

What did you do after ?
Did you dry it off?


----------



## JonnyW

Great video, Brian.

How wet is your cloth? Looks very wet.


----------



## Andyblue

Brian1612 said:


> As promised I've done a little video showing how I use TW Dry & Shine. Far more economical with the same great results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Great video, really shows the effectiveness and liking the economical way to apply it :thumb:

Any overspray on the windscreen as you sprayed the cloth there ? Has it effected the screen at all ?


----------



## bigman1976

Tried this myself using Brian’s method. What an amazing product for £5-6. Can’t wait to see what their new hybrid range brings if it is better than this.


----------



## GSI-MAN

Does it need drying after or just leave it


----------



## Brian1612

GSI-MAN said:


> What did you do after ?
> Did you dry it off?


I actually went over the full car afterwards with a ceramic qd so in this instance I did dry it but it's completely up to you. Can leave it as is, this time of the year I usually do!



JonnyW said:


> Great video, Brian. How wet is your cloth? Looks very wet.


Cloth was soaked with water then rung out. Still very damp right through. I'm sure the standing water on the panel would have been enough but always used at least a damp towel when spreading it.



Andyblue said:


> Great video, really shows the effectiveness and liking the economical way to apply it :thumb:
> 
> Any overspray on the windscreen as you sprayed the cloth there ? Has it effected the screen at all ?


Looking at it, certainly got some on the glass but not noticed any issues. Glass has a ceramic coating on it so might be why I haven't noticed anything.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Brian1612 said:


> I actually went over the full car afterwards with a ceramic qd so in this instance I did dry it but it's completely up to you. Can leave it as is, this time of the year I usually do!
> 
> Cloth was soaked with water then rung out. Still very damp right through. I'm sure the standing water on the panel would have been enough but always used at least a damp towel when spreading it.
> 
> Looking at it, certainly got some on the glass but not noticed any issues. Glass has a ceramic coating on it so might be why I haven't noticed anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I will be trying your method Brian as soon as I receive my bottles on Tuesday. Thanks for the video

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

They arrived =


















































































The Turtle Wax Ceramic Hybrid Solutions Range arrived. Looking forward to trying these out if the are as good as they look then these will be a great addition to any Detailers kit.
We also have a discount code for turtlewax
https://ukstore.turtlewax.com/ use detailingworld for a 15% discount


----------



## Andyblue

They look very interesting, look very nicely presented as well :thumb:

Looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## BobbyNelson

Looks a very professional product. I remember the days when Turtle Wax wasn't thought of too fondly. How that seems to have changed.

Very much looking forward to how these products fare over here - Arizona is one thing, but can they do it on a cold wet Tuesday in Stoke?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1

Has anyone tried using this as a drying aid? Mist on a wet panel and dry, rather than mist, rinse and then dry?

Just wondering if used sparingly enough this could work.


----------



## steveo3002

GSB1 said:


> Has anyone tried using this as a drying aid? Mist on a wet panel and dry, rather than mist, rinse and then dry?
> 
> Just wondering if used sparingly enough this could work.


they make one for just that


----------



## GSB1

steveo3002 said:


> they make one for just that


Yes, when it's released on the UK.

I have been waiting for the Ceramic range, but have just bought some of the older hybrid range products as they are almost being given away.

The Turtlewax video on YouTube shows the panel misted and then rinsed with a slow hose flow, just as you would use a hose to sheet dry an already protected panel. I am not sure it needs blasting off like a product such as Bead Juice for example. Hence I wonder if it can be used like a conventional drying aid.


----------



## Kenan

Used for the first time yesterday using the method of misting to the pannel and then wiping with a microfibre as per above. Really happy with the results as the car has yet to be clayed or polished so bonded will. Also sprayed and rinced the wheels which had no protection and worked well.

















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just finished a night wash and thought I'd try TW DRY AND SHINE on the whole car.

Fusso was applied 10 weeks ago with nothing other than a 2BM wash since.....no drying aids or top ups.

After a 2BM wash and rinse, this is what it looks like

10 week old Fusso by Andy Ten, on Flickr

10 week old Fusso by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Fusso still beading but not as fresh as when new.

Then i used 2 sprays of Dry and Shine per wing/door and 3 for roof and bonnet in a sweeping motion to get a more even spread.
Didn't fancy the MF wipe to spread technique as it's a night wash and there's always the possibility I've missed some grit.

A gentle pressure rinse using my low powered Worx Hydroshot and mineral free water from my dehumidifier showed the excess product foaming a little as i rinsed it off.

Some after pics showing the beading.........
After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr
After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

and a little video to click on

After Turtle Wax Dry and Shine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

I'll report back if there's a streaky mess tomorrow:lol:


----------



## BobbyNelson

A night wash? You're brave! Looks like you've done a cracking job there, and good that the DnS is so easy to apply.

Lovely looking car too - is that a 350 or 370z? Always thought they looked best in that orange.


----------



## HEADPHONES

BobbyNelson said:


> A night wash? You're brave! Looks like you've done a cracking job there, and good that the DnS is so easy to apply.
> 
> Lovely looking car too - is that a 350 or 370z? Always thought they looked best in that orange.


It's an 05 350z so the least powerful of the 3 variants.


----------



## Meirion658

Used this on the weekend for the first time and fair play worked well and cut sometime away in the cold weather


----------



## riz

How does this pair up with the sealant?


----------



## Goodnight Irene

Very good. How often are we applying the TW ? After every wash ?


----------



## HEADPHONES

I've been using this every wash on the rims just because it's so quick and cheap.
I've dispensed it in a small 100ml spray bottle for the rims so I can get smaller more accurate squirts around the barrels and spokes


----------



## JonnyW

Also used this yesterday on the wheels, so easy and cheap it doesn't matter how much you use.. Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## riz

Wow the self cleaning of the Sealant wax is really good.


----------



## Neil_M

I quite like it myself too, you can't get much easier to apply!

My own video and review is below.

How to apply Turtle Wax Dry & Shine Rinse Wax along with a winter wash - YouTube


----------



## Downward

Will try the cloth method. I found it ran off the roof when rinsing and marks the window screen when I use the wipers.
Lesson, Remember to lift wipers and remove product from windows


----------



## Kickasskev

price seems to have gone up since it was first released, nearly double now


----------



## spyk3d

It’s £6.02 on Carparts4less without a discount code. Where are you seeing it for nearly double the initial release price??


----------



## Kickasskev

spyk3d said:


> It's £6.02 on Carparts4less without a discount code. Where are you seeing it for nearly double the initial release price??


never checked there, but most other places are £8/10


----------



## BarryAllen

Kickasskev said:


> never checked there, but most other places are £8/10


Do you want it because it's cheap or because it's good?


----------



## lobotomy

Hello,

It’s been a while since I’ve last posted. Long story short I don’t have as much time to do major washes these days. I’ve been using aquacoat / wetcoat for a while now because it’s convenient.

I like the touchless (ie effortless aspect) am I worth keeping with this or using this TW wet wax drying aid? Will the durability be much different? I was also looking at polar seal because I can apply it through the Pressure washer... any opinions? Any threads comparing them? Couldn’t see any.


----------



## Fatboy40

My CarPro HydrO2 (which I just use on wheels as it's so convenient) is almost gone so I thought I better join in the fun and get a bottle of Dry & Shine. Considering the CP4L price, and a quick go I had with it last night, it's very good isn't it.

I was just wondering through if anyone has been able to find out exactly what SiO2 is used in it and at what percentage? (so that an accurate comparison with competitors products is possible, e.g. is Dry & Shine cheaper due to a lower volume of SiO2 present or due to Turtle Wax's buying power / bulk volumes).


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Who said there was any SiO2 ?


----------



## Fatboy40

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Who said there was any SiO2 ?


https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-products/hybrid/turtle-wax-hybrid-dry-shine-rinse-wax/

_"SUPER HYDROPHOBIC SILICONES MINIMIZE WATER SURFACE CONTACT FOR A SUPER DRY FINISH"_

You know what I mean  , call is Ceramic / SiO2 / Silane / Silazane / Siloxane / Silozane, it's present in a quantity and type.


----------



## Blackmass

Used it for the first time yesterday. I noticed this morning I have a few streaks on the roof (I’m a short ass, so didn’t clock them until looking out the window). 

Any ideas on how to remove them? Panel wipe maybe?


----------



## BsrGT

Blackmass said:


> Used it for the first time yesterday. I noticed this morning I have a few streaks on the roof (I'm a short ass, so didn't clock them until looking out the window).
> 
> Any ideas on how to remove them? Panel wipe maybe?


First I would try having another go on the roof, use the product sparingly on the streaks and then buff off properly. I like to use short pile towel to spread and then a fluffy one to buff.


----------



## Blackmass

BsrGT said:


> First I would try having another go on the roof, use the product sparingly on the streaks and then buff off properly. I like to use short pile towel to spread and then a fluffy one to buff.


Great thanks. I'll give it a go.


----------



## BarryAllen

Fatboy40 said:


> https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-products/hybrid/turtle-wax-hybrid-dry-shine-rinse-wax/
> 
> _"SUPER HYDROPHOBIC SILICONES MINIMIZE WATER SURFACE CONTACT FOR A SUPER DRY FINISH"_
> 
> You know what I mean  , call is Ceramic / SiO2 / Silane / Silazane / Siloxane / Silozane, it's present in a quantity and type.


Maybe I'm wrong but SiliconE and Silicon are different beasts.

"E" is slippery, shiny and very often short lived.

The other is the robust/durable product that varies in quality and price.

I don't TW have any of the latter in the Sealant beng discussed in this thread. Their new ceramic range... well that's a different matter.


----------



## Goodnight Irene

Been using for months now, cleaned car today and appear to have some streaks. Think could be from the turtlewax. Any ideas on removing these ?


----------



## Brian1612

Goodnight Irene said:


> Been using for months now, cleaned car today and appear to have some streaks. Think could be from the turtlewax. Any ideas on removing these ?


Firstly try identifying why you've ended up with streaks? Too much product? Too warm? Direct sunlight? Make sure you avoid doing it again.

I'd recommend a light polish of the area which should shift it no problem.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodnight Irene

Brian1612 said:


> Firstly try identifying why you've ended up with streaks? Too much product? Too warm? Direct sunlight? Make sure you avoid doing it again.
> 
> I'd recommend a light polish of the area which should shift it no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I'm thinking was from previous time using it, Was called off to an emergency so perhaps no washed off enough.

Would going over with some done 'n' dusted help or polished required?


----------



## VW STEVE.

I have some in the garage & i like it. Don't over spay the panels & it should be streak free. carparts4less is where i got mine from & their prices are fantastic.


----------



## mikerd4

I didnt think i was but i think im over spraying it. Finding what im pretty certain is staining from it when i dry it off


----------



## Downward

Been using this for a while now. Bit of a mess today though. Looks like a combination of the wind and the warm air and not rinsing quick enough has left a load of water marks.


----------



## RT1994

Downward said:


> Been using this for a while now. Bit of a mess today though. Looks like a combination of the wind and the warm air and not rinsing quick enough has left a load of water marks.


How are you applying the product? I've always used two mists across a panel, then spread with a damp microfibre and rinse off well. Never had any streaking or water marks.

At a guess though the heat today would make it a little more difficult as could dry on the panel a little more quickly but spreading the product as above should eliminate this.


----------



## Downward

RTDW said:


> How are you applying the product? I've always used two mists across a panel, then spread with a damp microfibre and rinse off well. Never had any streaking or water marks.
> 
> At a guess though the heat today would make it a little more difficult as could dry on the panel a little more quickly but spreading the product as above should eliminate this.


Same way as always on my 2nd bottle now. Probably best used when it's cool, not that it's been that hot today.


----------



## BarryAllen

RTDW said:


> How are you applying the product? I've always used two mists across a panel, then spread with a damp microfibre and rinse off well. Never had any streaking or water marks.
> 
> At a guess though the heat today would make it a little more difficult as could dry on the panel a little more quickly but spreading the product as above should eliminate this.


I apply the same way but do not rinse. It flashes perfectly well.


----------



## grunty-motor

As a test, put some on half my bike shed at end of march....pic speaks for itself









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtheater

I have been very impressed with this - I use it on my wife's car - which gets washed about once a month, last coating of this lasted 2 months.


----------



## Fatboy40

_(I've contacted Turtle Wax UK about this, however I thought I'd post here as well)_

I use Dry and Shine religiously on wheels after every wash, a sacrificial layer for the ceramic coating, and my supply of it was getting low so I've just bought three more bottles off of Car Parts 4 Less (CP4L). I opened the box last night and gave the bottles a once over, however I noticed a few things...

# CP4L place their own stock label on the bottles, all are for 2020 but two were three months newer than the other.

# On the back of the manufacturers label the newer bottles had different digits at the end of their part numbers.

# The liquid in the two newer bottles was noticeably different, it was opaque (white) compared to the usually totally clear liquid of Dry and Shine.

... I've not used any of the new bottles yet but have Turtle Wax changed Dry and Shine's formula at some point this year, or is there a potential problem with the two newer bottles liquid? (I know that silicon, and I believe D&S contains a fluorinated silicon, hates very cold temps and will degrade so if the formula has not changed this may be the reason for the difference if stored differently from the other bottle).


----------



## nicks16v

I know the hydro sealant wax had a new formula recently, maybe this has too ? I think from memory the new formula versions had a red at the top of the front label. Well it was a different colour to the old version anyway, that was how you knew it was the new version as it didnt say anything on the kabel. Pan the organiser reviewed the sealant wax recently and says on there regarding the colour on the label for the new version


----------



## HEADPHONES

When doing a touch free wash, the Dry and Shine is a great touch free LSP.
Uses a leaf blower after for a touch free dry.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Used the Turtlewax Dry and Shine again tonight.
Anyone else still feeling the love for this stuff?









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark

Fantastic product for not much cash .

Mark


----------



## St Evelyn

I've never tried it, but I do use Autoglym Coat-It - find it sooo easy to use, just squirt from an old snow foam bottle all over the car then rinse off with the PW. Takes 2-3 mins tops to do the whole car.

Has anyone compared Coat-It to D&S? Be interested to know how they compare to each other.


----------



## roscopervis

St Evelyn said:


> I've never tried it, but I do use Autoglym Coat-It - find it sooo easy to use, just squirt from an old snow foam bottle all over the car then rinse off with the PW. Takes 2-3 mins tops to do the whole car.
> 
> Has anyone compared Coat-It to D&S? Be interested to know how they compare to each other.


Yeah, used both and like both. If you have a snow foam bottle spare, then Coat It is great, though you really don't need much, only a quick squirt on the car and jet off.

Dry and Shine is the bottle application so a bit more time consuming. I think that Dry and Shine might last a little bit longer, but Coat It much more closely resembles the self cleaning and anti static properties of a coating and for that reason, I prefer it. And it smells amazing too.


----------



## St Evelyn

That's useful info, thank you.

I saw Autoglym's comments around not making up Coat-It in advance, however, I managed to clean the wife's car on Friday when we popped home and used the stuff that I mixed up about 12 months ago - still looked and smelt the same as when first mixed and the behaviour during application was the same as I recall also. Can't see any issue with the pre-mix so will continue to do this as it makes life a lot easier for me (plus I've still got a 2L bottle full ready to use next, lol).


----------



## riz

Love Seal n Shine. Be interesting to see how it lasts in winter. Did really well so far this year


----------



## HEADPHONES

For wheels, using a small 100ml spray bottle is perfect.
You can spray the inside of the wheel backs easier.
With a smaller spray pattern and output volume you can spray the lips and spokes alone without overspray onto tyres and calipers.
USES MUCH LESS PRODUCT.

Done my 19" rims twice inside and out and plenty left in the 100ml bottle









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Fatboy40 said:


> _(I've contacted Turtle Wax UK about this, however I thought I'd post here as well)_
> 
> I use Dry and Shine religiously on wheels after every wash, a sacrificial layer for the ceramic coating, and my supply of it was getting low so I've just bought three more bottles off of Car Parts 4 Less (CP4L). I opened the box last night and gave the bottles a once over, however I noticed a few things...
> 
> # CP4L place their own stock label on the bottles, all are for 2020 but two were three months newer than the other.
> 
> # On the back of the manufacturers label the newer bottles had different digits at the end of their part numbers.
> 
> # The liquid in the two newer bottles was noticeably different, it was opaque (white) compared to the usually totally clear liquid of Dry and Shine.
> 
> ... I've not used any of the new bottles yet but have Turtle Wax changed Dry and Shine's formula at some point this year, or is there a potential problem with the two newer bottles liquid? (I know that silicon, and I believe D&S contains a fluorinated silicon, hates very cold temps and will degrade so if the formula has not changed this may be the reason for the difference if stored differently from the other bottle).


I definitely think the formula is different. I've just gone onto my new bottle and it isn't as good as the last one.


----------



## HEADPHONES

This video I uploaded shows off Turtlewax Dry and Shine on bodywork and rims.


----------



## RT1994

HEADPHONES said:


> For wheels, using a small 100ml spray bottle is perfect.
> You can spray the inside of the wheel backs easier.
> With a smaller spray pattern and output volume you can spray the lips and spokes alone without overspray onto tyres and calipers.
> USES MUCH LESS PRODUCT.
> 
> Done my 19" rims twice inside and out and plenty left in the 100ml bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


The 100ml bottle is a great idea to get good coverage of the wheel barrels. Will give that a go :thumb:


----------



## RobT350C

If you've got any product left over I can confirm works a treat on the loo 

See demonstration....






:lol:

Hey we all need a smile at the moment!


----------

